# Howdy from Watford (London / Hertfordshire)



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone else around my neck of the woods?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome! No...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WGC, Herts for me. Where are you training?


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Hemel Hempstead..


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome,

Yes, Where abouts do you train?


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello an welcome to ukm


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

kristina said:


> Anyone else around my neck of the woods?


Good afternoon, welcome to ukm

I live near Watford (abbots Langley), used to be a postman in the rickmansworth area but now transferred to Hemel. Whereabouts you from?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Anyone else around my neck of the woods?


from the area yep. welcome to ukm


----------



## bruvvamoff (Apr 25, 2014)

Middlesex here.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> WGC, Herts for me. Where are you training?


Currently mainly at 24hr Pump Gym in Croxley or Spartans (best gym around here) but haven't been to NSG in too long.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

danMUNDY said:


> Good afternoon, welcome to ukm
> 
> I live near Watford (abbots Langley), used to be a postman in the rickmansworth area but now transferred to Hemel. Whereabouts you from?


Oh really? I'm in Croxley and Ricky (2 places)... where d'you train?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

kristina said:


> Currently mainly at 24hr Pump Gym in Croxley or Spartans (best gym around here).


Is that the gym in Croxley Business park?

Still work in Watford. Lived in Ruislip, though not any more after moving up to Bedfordshire.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

bruvvamoff said:


> Middlesex here.


Ha, I grew up in Middx (Harrow) up until 5 years ago.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kristina said:


> Currently mainly at 24hr Pump Gym in Croxley or Spartans (best gym around here).


New Spartan Gym with Paul?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> New Spartan Gym with Paul?


Yeeeep that's the one. You train there?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

kristina said:


> Oh really? I'm in Croxley and Ricky (2 places)... where d'you train?


Croxley green and Ricky, greedy haha used to deliver all over the area so may have been your postie at some point. I used to train at west herts squash and fitness (shapers) but when I moved to the mail centre in Hemel I started training at Eddie's Olympian gym.

Was looking at that 24hour gym and Spartan before I moved, what are they like?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> Is that the gym in Croxley Business park?
> 
> Still work in Watford. Lived in Ruislip, though not any more after moving up to Bedfordshire.


Yep, Croxley Business park. Wow - bit of a commute!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kristina said:


> Yeeeep that's the one. You train there?


Cool, pass on my regards to Paul, I have trained there and won last years novice Strongman comp run out of Spartans.

I like the gym. I have lots of vids somewhere, I'll try to dig out.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

danMUNDY said:


> Croxley green and Ricky, greedy haha used to deliver all over the area so may have been your postie at some point. I used to train at west herts squash and fitness (shapers) but when I moved to the mail centre in Hemel I started training at Eddie's Olympian gym.
> 
> Was looking at that 24hour gym and Spartan before I moved, what are they like?


Haha, interesting.

Pump has gone leaps and bounds since it opened - massively expanded and seriously for the price and awesome 24hr convenience, I've never seen anywhere that even comes close to the quality and value for money. Personally find its got decent amount of equipment (decent dumbbell range now, they've recently bought more although wish they went up to 70k, max is 50) and it's set over 2 floors. Highly recommend checking it out. Plus side is designated parking too, not all places have.

Spartans is a different ball game and I like it for that reason. You go there to train and not to **** around otherwise you'll get kicked out and rightly so. Haha. Excellent facilities and particularly for strongman and oly lifting. Love the place. Smaller, more private, raw, no-nonsense crowd, plenty of heavy stuff to play with. Not for your typical gym clowns. Definitely highly recommend it but be prepared for gym rules (this is also why I love the place because I'm just as OCD as the gym owner - no fvcking weights strewn all over the place, no dickheads throwing dumbells that they can't lift etc) and GOOD music - no Britney Spears to be found here.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Cool, pass on my regards to Paul, I have trained there and won last years novice Strongman comp run out of Spartans.
> 
> I like the gym. I have lots of vids somewhere, I'll try to dig out.


Oh nice. Yep post them up if you find!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Yeeeep that's the one. You train there?


I did wonder if you trained at NSG , I know paul pretty well 

he is on here but not seen him online lately


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

kristina said:


> Haha, interesting.
> 
> Pump has gone leaps and bounds since it opened - massively expanded and seriously for the price and awesome 24hr convenience, I've never seen anywhere that even comes close to the quality and value for money. Personally find its got decent amount of equipment (decent dumbbell range now, they've recently bought more although wish they went up to 70k, max is 50) and it's set over 2 floors. Highly recommend checking it out. Plus side is designated parking too, not all places have.
> 
> Spartans is a different ball game and I like it for that reason. You go there to train and not to **** around otherwise you'll get kicked out and rightly so. Haha. Excellent facilities and particularly for strongman and oly lifting. Love the place. Smaller, more private, raw, no-nonsense crowd, plenty of heavy stuff to play with. Not for your typical gym clowns. Definitely highly recommend it but be prepared for gym rules (this is also why I love the place because I'm just as OCD as the gym owner - no fvcking weights strewn all over the place, no dickheads throwing dumbells that they can't lift etc) and GOOD music - no Britney Spears to be found here.


Well if I end up back over that way sounds like Spartans is right up my street, one of the main reasons I left shapers was you always had to play the find the matching dumbbell game, and even though it clearly says no one under 18 in the gym, yet it would be full of 14/15year old's from Watford boys school, would wind me up so much. Luckily I go to Eddie's on the way home after work when It opens at 7 (I work nights) so there are never any dickheads unless I end up having to go in the afternoon. Then you might get the odd one or two but it's never as bad as my old place.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Croxley green and Ricky, greedy haha used to deliver all over the area so may have been your postie at some point. I used to train at west herts squash and fitness (shapers) but when I moved to the mail centre in Hemel I started training at Eddie's Olympian gym.
> 
> Was looking at that 24hour gym and Spartan before I moved, what are they like?


Was training in the 24 hour gym in hemel anytime fitness for a while but found it to small and unless your training late at night the Parkin adds to the cost , trained at eddies a cpl times with a mate ( actually meant to be down there today) but find tht a bit cramped aswell


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Was training in the 24 hour gym in hemel anytime fitness for a while but found it to small and unless your training late at night the Parkin adds to the cost , trained at eddies a cpl times with a mate ( actually meant to be down there today) but find tht a bit cramped aswell


I've never found Eddie's to be too cramped in the afternoon's. It's even better 1st thing in the morning when it opens, only around 5 ppl max at one time, that's when I prefer to go


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I've never found Eddie's to be too cramped in the afternoon's. It's even better 1st thing in the morning when it opens, only around 5 ppl max at one time, that's when I prefer to go


Maybe I picked te wrong times , I'll see today late afternoon,

Good weights in there mind , db's only go to 50 where I am down at virgin at the mo


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> I did wonder if you trained at NSG , I know paul pretty well
> 
> he is on here but not seen him online lately


Interestingly NSG was where I first started to lift... literally this month 2 years ago, I was Googling for a decent 'raw/underground' gym in the area when I came across one of Paul's forum posts. So off I went to meet him, checked it out and was instantly sold; said to him I wanted to lift some real weight (was mainly doing press ups, chins, boxing 'classes' and a whole load of cardio stuff for years!) - so he got me started on the real deal, and the rest as they say is history haha..

To be honest, haven't been to NSG in quite some time, just not been convenient but want to get back to oly lifts at some point.

Definitely know Paul used to frequent the boards but also haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@NSGym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Interestingly NSG was where I first started to lift... literally this month 2 years ago, I was Googling for a decent 'raw/underground' gym in the area when I came across one of Paul's forum posts. So off I went to meet him, checked it out and was instantly sold; said to him I wanted to lift some real weight (was mainly doing press ups, chins, boxing 'classes' and a whole load of cardio stuff for years!) - so he got me started on the real deal, and the rest as they say is history haha..
> 
> To be honest, haven't been to NSG in quite some time, just not been convenient but want to get back to oly lifts at some point.
> 
> Definitely know Paul used to frequent the boards but also haven't seen him in a while.


Think he`s just moved premises and called CPP watford or something .


----------



## bruvvamoff (Apr 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Ha, I grew up in Middx (Harrow) up until 5 years ago.


I lived in Harrow till I was 5, then we moved to Uxbridge.

I was a Northwick Park Baby


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> Think he`s just moved premises and called CPP watford or something .


Hmmmm that doesn't sound right - one of my good mates trains at NSG regularly... she was up there just a few days ago, must be a different place?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

bruvvamoff said:


> I lived in Harrow till I was 5, then we moved to Uxbridge.
> 
> I was a Northwick Park Baby


Haha. I was a Moscow baby.

Lived in Harrow from the age of 7 until about 21!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Hmmmm that doesn't sound right - one of my good mates trains at NSG regularly... she was up there just a few days ago, must be a different place?


unless hes expanded lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> unless hes expanded lol


Possibly! Interesting. Nothing comes up on google.. any info?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Possibly! Interesting. Nothing comes up on google.. any info?


on facebook https://www.facebook.com/cffp.gym


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> on facebook https://www.facebook.com/cffp.gym


Oh wow! Yeah... I see! Hmm I wonder if it's pretty much the same place but maybe next door unit or something. Different marketing approach too.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Notting Hill here!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Oh wow! Yeah... I see! Hmm I wonder if it's pretty much the same place but maybe next door unit or something. Different marketing approach too.


thinking about it , it looks like the end warehouse unit as i think the carpet shop is above ?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome I am down the road from you St Albans.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Kristina

we moved from one end of the yard to the top end, still do olympic lifting as well as strongman and powerlifting etc

the gym is now called "The Centre for Functional Performance" but the strongman division is still team NSG

We have been known to play the odd beyonce track, but no britney spears

Infact KRISTINA, we are hosting a ladies strongman (strongwoman) competition saturday 26th (tomorrow) at the gym from 10am until about 2pm........ thought i sent you the link to the comp


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Kristina.....Anj is competing in the under 63kg class


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

NSGym said:


> Thanks Kristina
> 
> we moved from one end of the yard to the top end, still do olympic lifting as well as strongman and powerlifting etc
> 
> ...


Oh wow, changes changes, sounds great! Argh - okay for some reason I thought there was a comp next week (spoke to Anj recently but probably got my dates mixed up) - was that the one that got postponed?? I'm thinking you've probably emailed me via FB but I've not really been paying attention to much on there these days, I'm definitely down for coming in tomorrow though to support Anj - don't think I'm ready to get involved. I'd be bottom of my weight category too (hah!) at 67kg!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice catching up with you at the comp Kristina, It went well and Anj did well considering sh was the lightest and fluffed up on the deadlifts (she should have won that easily) hope to see you down at the Olympic lifting sessions and the sunday strongman sessions too..... and train up for one of the ladies comps


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Currently mainly at 24hr Pump Gym in Croxley or Spartans (best gym around here) but haven't been to NSG in too long.


im a member at pumps, do you train with Paul ? and i know they guy that owns Spartans, my pal also does the Thursday muay thai in spartan


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard Kristina.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

NSGym said:


> Nice catching up with you at the comp Kristina, It went well and Anj did well considering sh was the lightest and fluffed up on the deadlifts (she should have won that easily) hope to see you down at the Olympic lifting sessions and the sunday strongman sessions too..... and train up for one of the ladies comps


Was an awesome day, love the energy! Anj is a star, can't believe her size/strength ratio.

I'm definitely coming in for Sundays, will be watching out for the next session. Keen to compete... need to start getting a diet sorted to drop into the 65k category - if I can then I might go for the August Naturals comp, that sounds brilliant.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

lucs said:


> im a member at pumps, do you train with Paul ? and i know they guy that owns Spartans, my pal also does the Thursday muay thai in spartan


Great stuff. When d'you usually train?

Nope I don't train with Paul as much as I just chat with him haha (don't have a PT).

Different Paul is owner of Spartans (now CPP Watford).


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Great stuff. When d'you usually train?
> 
> Nope I don't train with Paul as much as I just chat with him haha (don't have a PT).
> 
> Different Paul is owner of Spartans (now CPP Watford).


i train Monday Tuesday Wednesday muay thai in London. Friday n Sunday are my only lifting days now and its not like it used to be. when do you get into pumps ?

ya i know Paul at Spartans and Paul and pumps. not really spoken to the guy at Spartans for long while.


----------

